# 50% wholegrain in cereal part



## rucolina

Hi,
I need to translate the English "50% wholegrain in cereal part".
It appears on the label of a bakery product. The percentage 50% includes not only wholegrain flour but also other wholegrain ingredients (such as flakes, kernel). In the same product there are also other cereals (flour, grain, kernel) but not wholegrain. The product is composed 90% of cereals, of which 50% wholegrain. Is it correct _50% täysjyvää muroissa_ or it is better_ 50% täysjyvää viljoilla_? Thank you very much


----------



## Hakro

This, once again, seems to be an example how the food salesmen try to cheat us. 

Anyway, I'd translate it "50 % viljatuotteista on täysjyvää".


----------



## hui

I would translate it "_50 % viljasta [on] täysjyvää_."

(_"Murot"_ means "breakfast cereals".)


----------



## rucolina

Thank you for your kindness!


----------

